# Batterie MBP, c'est gonflé!!pas echangée ni rembourssée



## bRoWn_b0y (28 Mars 2009)

Jai un MBP 17&#8243; Core 2 Duo de juillet 2007. La batterie a pris du bide
Je contacte Le service Apple, jai pris un bide aussi. Je les ai appelé 4 fois, des négociations à nen plus finir et une mauvaise foi de charbonnier.

Quelques arguments utilisés :
- La batterie ne fait pas partie de lordi (donc, sans le savoir, quand jai acheté mon MBP, jai eu une batterie qui sest greffée sans que je men aperçoive).
- Le fait quelle gonfle, ça peut arriver, cest la faute à pas de chance, cest un consommable (qui va consumer mon ordi ?)
- La batterie continue à fonctionner. Si je ne lavais pas retiré à temps, le Macbook aurait été endommagé et là, il aurait pu faire quelque chose.
- La bonne santé dApple sexplique par lextrême rigueur face à un tel vice caché (défaut flagrant de conformité).
- Bien que présentant les mêmes problèmes que le lot de batteries faisant partie du programme de remplacement, celle-ci nest pas pas pris en charge parce que non nomenclaturée.
Et jen passe

Si quelquun connaît un moyen de pression (article de loi ou autre) pour venir à bout de leur autisme, faites-le moi savoir. à ce niveau-là, cest devenu une question de principe.


ps: je pensais aux lois sur les GARANTIES des BIENS de CONSOMMATION

ex: ICI, ICI


----------



## keyser-soze (28 Mars 2009)

bonjour bRoWn_b0y 
moi j'ai eu le meme probleme que toi
ma batterie a gonfflé et j'ai tous de suite appeler le service client apple.
je lui explique mon probleme et egalement lui confirme que ma garantie est terminée.
j'argumente en lui disant que je vient de plusieur forum denonçant la faiblesse des batteries sur mac et lui glisse dans la conversation que je possede plusieur produit de la firme apple et l'intention de racheter un portable ulterieurement meme si ce n'etait pas pour tous de suite.

Mon interlocuteur me dit donc que je recevrai une batterie neuve qui sera pris en charge par apple, je n'aurai en contre partie cas leur rendre la batterie gonfflé en echange.

effectivement, le lendemain matin a ma grande surprise UPS venais tapper a ma porte avec une batterie flambant neuve.

Je n'es eu aucun soucis.

je pense qu'il faut que tu les rappel en leur expliquant que tu connais le probleme des batterie de apple via internet et que leur face mirroité de future achat.

bonne chance


----------



## bRoWn_b0y (30 Mars 2009)

keyser-soze a dit:


> bonjour bRoWn_b0y
> moi j'ai eu le meme probleme que toi
> ma batterie a gonfflé et j'ai tous de suite appeler le service client apple.
> je lui explique mon probleme et egalement lui confirme que ma garantie est terminée.
> ...





merci d'avoir de m'avoir répondu, ce matin encore j'appelle le "SAV" d'Apple et rien je suis face à un mur.


----------



## rizoto (30 Mars 2009)

bRoWn_b0y a dit:


> merci d'avoir de m'avoir répondu, ce matin encore j'appelle le "SAV" d'Apple et rien je suis face à un mur.



Contact une association de consommateur !


----------



## bRoWn_b0y (30 Mars 2009)

je vais me rendre cet apres midi dans un centre de services agrée Apple, pour rencontrer un technicien ...  je vous tiens au courant, si cela ne marche pas je contacterais une association de consommateur.

a bientot


----------



## chokké (10 Avril 2009)

salut bRoWn_b0y, je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi! 
si tu as du neuf, pourrais-tu m'en faire part? 
et les standardistes sont d'une mauvaise foi incroyable.

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Avril 2009)

Apple continue à durcir ses règles de remplacement de batteries
par Lionel - 06:00:00 CEST
Depuis la sortie des Mac Intel (mais déjà à l'époque des iBook), Apple a dû faire face à de nombreux problèmes de batteries sur ses portables. Entre celles qui gonflaient, celles qui ne tenaient pas la charge, et celles qui tombaient en panne et affichant un X. Ces déboires leur ont coûté très cher et ont créé des précédents qui faisait qu'il était relativement facile de se faire échanger une batterie usée sous garantie.
Depuis le mois de mars, ils ont commencé à serrer les boulons. Ceci a commencé avec l'arrivée d'un logiciel de test disponible pour les seuls CMAA. C'est maintenant lui qui teste la batterie et décrète si elle doit être échangée ou pas. Les SAV ne peuvent l'outrepasser, le logiciel délivrant un code de retour. En l'absence de ce code, le CMAA serait débité du coût de la batterie.
Mais Apple a depuis durci les choses et a surtout défini des règles très strictes et même le laïus que doivent vous débiter les techniciens.
Pour commencer, en cas de perte d'autonomie, si votre batterie a de la bouteille, (plus de 300 cycles de charge visiblement), le logiciel ne délivrera pas de code de garantie. apple considère en effet qu'au delà de ce nombre de cycles l'usure est normale et conseille d'utiliser l'analogie avec des piles de télécommande qui s'usent aussi.
Auparavant toute batterie qui gonflait étant échangée de suite. Maintenant, ce ne sera le cas que sous garantie ou garantie étendue à certaines références.
Nous finirons par un important rappel. Si vous avez plusieurs batteries, veillez bien à les stocker chargées et à ne surtout pas les laisser se décharger totalement en les utilisant régulièrement. En dessous d'un seuil de charge minimum, ils vous sera définitivement impossible de les recharger de nouveau.


----------



## chokké (24 Avril 2009)

oui, merci de nous rappeler le laïus servi par les opérateurs apple... je ne comprends pas comment l'on peut oser comparer la batterie d'une technologie supposée "avancée" avec des piles de télécommande! (sic)
de plus, une télécommande ne coûte pas 2700 euros et ses piles durent plus longtemps !


BATTERIES APPLE DE TOUT JUSTE UN AN D'EXISTENCE QUI EXPLOSENT ! QUELLE HONTE !


j'attends toujours des nouvelles de bRoWn_b0y, qui a créé ce post! thx.


----------



## rizoto (24 Avril 2009)

chokké a dit:


> oui, merci de nous rappeler le laïus servi par les opérateurs apple... je ne comprends pas comment l'on peut oser comparer la batterie d'une technologie supposée "avancée" avec des piles de télécommande! (sic)
> de plus, une télécommande ne coûte pas 2700 euros et ses piles durent plus longtemps !
> 
> 
> ...



Ta batterie a quelle age et combien de cycles?


----------



## chokké (24 Avril 2009)

un an et demi. pour les cycles je l'ignore.


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Avril 2009)

J'aimerais avoir des détails sur le gonflement. Comment la batterie se présente-t-elle? Est-il possible de publier une photo?

Merci


----------



## Pat_Be (24 Avril 2009)

Une batterie n'est qu'un consommable et il n'y a pas que chez apple, vous acheter un appareil photo ou autre et la batterie déconne après quelque mois, la garantie ne fonctionnera pas sur cette pièce sauf si cela c'est produit dans les premieres semaines après achat, ce n'est qu'un vulgaire consommable !  c'est malheureusement comme ca pour tout équipement electronique.
alors faire valoir la garantie sur une batterie qui a presque 2 ans il ne faut pas rêver.......


Vous acheter une vidéoprojecteur qui coute 800, l'ampoule claque 6 mois après et coute 400, vous ne savez rien faire, la garantie ne jouera pas, sauf quand cela est stipuler dans le contrat d'achat.


----------



## heydji (25 Avril 2009)

Salut,

Fait un courrier en "lettre recommandée" pour bien expliquer ton insatisfaction et que tu estimes être lésé par la société Apple. 

Mentionne le vice caché (entre autre) et surtout le fait que tu n'es pas la seule personne à avoir eu le même problème et que la plupart ont obtenu réparation !!! Et que tu trouves inadmissible de devoir te battre pour obtenir réparation. Et tu précises qu'au cas où tu n'obtiendrais pas gain de cause tu comptes les attaquer pour "traitement inégale" entre clients Apple. Exige donc un échange avec une autre batterie... n'oublie pas de bien tout mentionner dans ta lettre et d'expliquer les faits ...et toutes les preuves et témoignages que tu peux apporter (datés quand cela est nécessaire)

Mais oublie le téléphone et les mails -----> LETTRE EN RECOMMANDEE AVEC ACCUSE DE RECEPTION. Y'a que ça qui marche. Voilou..  et tu me tiens au courant d'ici peu 

Sinon tu me fais peur avec ta batterie, moi je suis sur le point là de commander un macbook pro 17 aussi et ma question est : les batteries des nouveaux Macbook pro 17 sont elles amovibles ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Avril 2009)

Si la batterie gonfle, peu importe ce que dit le standardiste, il y a suffisament de retour pour réclamer un échange. Apple fait tout pour ne pas reconnaitre ces problèmes, mais une batterie qui gonfle doit être échangé et le sera pour quiconque qui saurra faire preuve de percéverance et saura "manoeuvrer" le SAV. Mon premier reflexe ne serait pas de me tourner vers mon centre agréé dans un cas comme celui là aujourd'hui, mais de demander poliment une lettre avec l'entête de mon cabinet d'avocat. Ca coûte pas si chère, mais finalement ça dépend du milieu dans lequel tu te trouves. Si il y a que des médecins autour de toi, ça complique la tâche, quelque soit tes capacités financières  . Mais si tu ne te laisses pas faire comme les 80% des gens qui abandonneront, ta raison est suffisante pour obtenir un échange, aussi longue et compliqué que soit le temps de la décision. 
EN bref ce que je te dis c'est que le tribunal te donneras raison, donc tu ne fais pas partie pour les standardistes des quelques 95% de menaces en l'air.  
Ne mentionne même pas la perte d'autonomie, c'est leur donner le bâton avec lequel ils te frapperont "la batterie est un consommable", insiste juste sur le danger que court tes enfants de 6 mois dont le berceau est religieusement placé à porté de tout danger à tout moment.  (même si tu n'en as pas)


----------



## chokké (25 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec, l'image n'est pas de moi mais il s'agit exactement de cela (la mienne est pire et totalement déformée)






Pat_Be, merci de démontrer qu'Apple embauche des gens pour intégrer les forums et tenter d'influencer l'opinion publique, (ta verve est tellement similaire à ceux qu'ils osent appeler le "sav" téléphonique que je me réjouis de poser cette question : "quelle aide m'apporte-tu si ce n'est répéter ces excuses fallacieuses?")

heydji et Atlante, merci mille fois! 
j'ai en effet déjà envoyé un courrier recommandé et Apple tente sans cesse de me convaincre de mon statut "hors garantie". Or, il ne s'agit pas d'un problème normal, et cela n'est donc pas censé se régler par garantie. il s'agit bien d'un défaut de produit affirmé par un technicien. 
Apple fait tout pour me relancer par téléphone et feint d'ignorer mes lettres, mais je vais en effet solliciter mes appuis juridiques. c'est malheureusement la seule solution...

alertons les consommateurs de ce vice caché!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2009)

Il suffit de trouver les numéros de série des batteries qu'Apple échange et donner un numéro couvert...


----------



## heydji (25 Avril 2009)

Salut Chokké,

... oui l'idée de pascal_tth est pas mal...

Bon, si Apple joue sur le fait que ta batterie est hors garantie, alors voilà :

1) A toi de rechercher un maximum de personnes qui ont le même problème que toi, puis en relevant les numéros de séries des batteries ça va te donner une tranche où déjà toutes les batteries confectionnées dans cette tranche sont susceptibles d'avoir le même problème...

2) Ensuite tu avertis l' UFC (l'union fédérale des consommateur) et tu leur fais part de ton problème, des spécialiste vont faire une enquête...

3) Troisième point sur lequel je ne peux pas m'avancer. Il faut prouver que le défaut du produit est tout simplement dangereux et comporte un risque pour la personne qui possède ce produit avec ce type de défaut ou qui est susceptible d'avoir ce défaut (a vous de retrouver la plus grande tranche des numéros de série qui comporte un risque) (mais ça t'inquiète pas Apple le sait... mais il ne s'en vanteront pas... bref...)

Voilou, avec une lettre polie et bien explicative tu leur fais part de celà... sans pour autant entamer la démarche mais en les laissant croire qu'une enquête pourrait être menée afin qu'ils aient l'obligation de rappeler toutes les batteries susceptibles d'être défectueuses... ils seront peut-être d'ailleurs obligés de le faire un jour... moi ça a été le cas sur mon ibook 12pouces il y a quelques année... bref....

Si avec celà Apple ne veut toujours rien savoir et que ta batterie défectueuse comporte bien un risque (Garantie ou hors-garantie), entame la démarche... tu es sûre de gagner. 

Et celà toujours par lettre recommandée !!!  laisse tomber le téléphone et la lutte souvent énervante avec une personne qui doit juste appliquer des consignes quelles soient cohérentes ou pas... en plus ça te coûte des sous et ça le leur en rapporte à eux... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h00 ----------

Salut Chokké,

... oui l'idée de pascal_tth est pas mal...

Bon, si Apple joue sur le fait que ta batterie est hors garantie, alors voilà :

1) A toi de rechercher un maximum de personnes qui ont le même problème que toi, puis en relevant les numéros de séries des batteries ça va te donner une tranche où déjà toutes les batteries confectionnées dans cette tranche sont susceptibles d'avoir le même problème...

2) Ensuite tu avertis l' UFC (l'union fédérale des consommateur) et tu leur fais part de ton problème, des spécialiste vont faire une enquête...

3) Troisième point sur lequel je ne peux pas m'avancer. Il faut prouver que le défaut du produit est tout simplement dangereux et comporte un risque pour la personne qui possède ce produit avec ce type de défaut ou qui est susceptible d'avoir ce défaut (a vous de retrouver la plus grande tranche des numéros de série qui comporte un risque) (mais ça t'inquiète pas Apple le sait... mais il ne s'en vanteront pas... bref...)

Voilou, avec une lettre polie et bien explicative tu leur fais part de celà... sans pour autant entamer la démarche mais en les laissant croire qu'une enquête pourrait être menée afin qu'ils aient l'obligation de rappeler toutes les batteries susceptibles d'être défectueuses... ils seront peut-être d'ailleurs obligés de le faire un jour... moi ça a été le cas sur mon ibook 12pouces il y a quelques année... bref....

Si avec celà Apple ne veut toujours rien savoir et que ta batterie défectueuse comporte bien un risque (Garantie ou hors-garantie), entame la démarche... tu es sûre de gagner. 

Et celà toujours par lettre recommandée !!!  laisse tomber le téléphone et la lutte souvent énervante avec une personne qui doit juste appliquer des consignes quelles soient cohérentes ou pas... en plus ça te coûte des sous et ça le leur en rapporte à eux...


----------



## Pat_Be (25 Avril 2009)

chokké a dit:


> MacQuébec, l'image n'est pas de moi mais il s'agit exactement de cela (la mienne est pire et totalement déformée)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ok c'est pas cool ce qui t'arrive mais bon faut quand même pas exagéré,  on ne sais absolument rien sur les conditions d'utilisations de cette dernière..... 
tu a acheter ton macbook en juillet 2007, ça fait presque 2ans! tu n'a pas mentionné combien de cyle charge / décharge tu as fait? une batterie li-ion c'est pas un truc a vie, les anciens modèles après 200 cycles charge/décharge c'est poubelle.... j'ai un pote qui possède aussi un macbook pro de cette année et la batterie a rendu l'ame après 170 cycle de charge / décharge,   Un bon point pour apple c'est que les nouvelles batterie qui équipe nos derniers macbook pro on une plus longue durée de vie, a tester....

Voici un petit lien qui explique le fonctionnement de nos batterie, très instructif :

http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Li-ion-batterie-conservation-entretiens-fabrication-22678/

Au fait, je ne suis pas du tout du côté de apple, je dois juste dire que j'adore leur matos, mais les prix qu'ils pratiquent et leur condition de garantie sont a chier........  on parle de Microsoft et de leur monopole mais Apple ne vaut pas mieux...


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

bRoWn_b0y a dit:


> ps: je pensais aux lois sur les GARANTIES des BIENS de CONSOMMATION
> 
> ex: ICI, ICI



sauf les consommable, c'est a dire les pièces d'usure, c'est a dire qu'il est normal de remplacer de façon périodique


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Avril 2009)

Suivant que l'on considère la batterie comme un consommable ou pas, Apple serait tenue d'assurer un SAV de manière différente ?

Pour ma part vu le prix des batteries d'Apple (129/139 ) ce prix représente près de 50 % du coût d'un Netbook .... alors à ce prix, il peut certes s'agir d'un composant dont on admette l'usure, mais dans un délai raisonnable de 2/3 ans une batterie usée de manière prématurée se devrait d'être remplacée.

Enfin dans le cas d'un gonflement, ce remplacement devrait être automatique... il s'agit bien d'un défaut et non pas d'une simple usure.

Mais la politique de radinerie d'Apple n'est plus à démontrer : remote payante, cables payants....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Avril 2009)

C'est pas une question de consommable là mais de danger public. Peu importe la qualité de la batterie, elle a été vendu il y a deux ans et subit d'hors et déjà des déformations physiques. Peu importe que deux ans se soit vieux pour une batterie, pour un tribunal et une association de consommateur, c'est largement assez pour être en droit de réclamer un remplacement


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

sauf que ... une batterie qui gonfle est une batterie de type lithium polyreme, et si elle gonfle elle c'est mise "en sécurité", c'est un peu comme un airbag


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que ... une batterie qui gonfle est une batterie de type lithium polyreme, et si elle gonfle elle c'est mise "en sécurité", c'est un peu comme un airbag


Je crois pas que des considérations techniques rentrent en ligne de compte au final.  Une batterie qui gonfle, ça fait la une de Macquébec et des autres sites d'actualités passé un certains stade, et c'est la seule chose qui compte pour Apple.


----------



## rizoto (25 Avril 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Je crois pas que des considérations techniques rentrent en ligne de compte au final.



Au près d'un tribunal si !


----------



## arturus (25 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Mais la politique de radinerie d'Apple n'est plus à démontrer : remote payante, cables payants....



et comme la mousse pour les écouteurs....j'en avais deux jeux dans la boite de mon ipod,mais aucun dans la boite de mon shuffle 2G...bizarre,0 pour le shffle,1 pour le nano et 2 pour l'ipod classique ou 0 pour tous ?


----------



## chokké (25 Avril 2009)

Pat_Be a dit:


> faut quand même pas exagéré,  on ne sais absolument rien sur les conditions d'utilisations de cette dernière.....
> tu a acheter ton macbook en juillet 2007, ça fait presque 2ans! tu n'a pas mentionné combien de cyle charge / décharge tu as fait? une batterie li-ion c'est pas un truc a vie, les anciens modèles après 200 cycles charge/décharge c'est poubelle...



mais tu plaisantes ou quoi ?

exagérer? c'est justement parce que ma consommation n'était pas abusive que cela me révolte! et d'abord qui es-tu pour avancer l'hypothèse inverse ?
tu me confonds avec bRoWn_b0y, je pas l'ai acheté en juillet 07
et quoi que tu en penses un véritable technicien m'a affirmé qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un abus de ma part ou d'une question de garantie mais d'un DEFAUT DE FABRICATION. 
Aujourd'hui Apple et sa politique hypocrite refuse de reconnaître cela (et profite de son absence  de représentant physique /passage par standard téléphonique uniquement)

les batteries de n'importe quel pc aujourd'hui tiennent au moins 3/4 ans : comment expliques-tu qu'avec un prix si abusif et une technologie soit-disant si avancée, ma batterie n'ait pu tenir plus d'un an et demi?
CE N'EST PAS NORMAL !!


----------



## rizoto (25 Avril 2009)

chokké a dit:


> mais tu plaisantes ou quoi ?
> 
> exagérer? c'est justement parce que ma consommation n'était pas abusive que cela me révolte!



Même si tu ne l'utilises pas, ta batterie vieillie. Ne pas oublier qu'a l interieur, c'est le KIT Chimie 2000 avancée.



chokké a dit:


> les batteries de n'importe quel pc aujourd'hui tiennent au moins 3/4 ans



PC, mac (et le reste) ont les mêmes batteries. D'ailleurs ils ont globalement les même composants électronique



chokké a dit:


> comment expliques-tu qu'avec un prix si abusif et une technologie soit-disant si avancée, ma batterie n'ait pu tenir plus d'un an et demi?
> CE N'EST PAS NORMAL !!



Tu vas trouver la raison bidon, mais elle est statistique...


----------



## chokké (26 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> PC, mac (et le reste) ont les mêmes batteries. D'ailleurs ils ont globalement les même composants électronique


oui, mais mais la batterie mac ne tient pas ! elle vieillit en un an, elle fait sa vie, oui! ce n'est n'est pas mon premier ordinateur, je ne suis pas né de la dernière pluie! en effet, si l'on va dans ce sens on peut vite penser que les technologies régressent, soit!
la batterie de mon ancien ordinateur devait être plus résistante par hasard alors... (sic)




rizoto a dit:


> Tu vas trouver la raison bidon, mais elle est statistique...


soit, en effet!
mais Apple ne reconnaît pas cela, et cela est la base de mon problème!
c'est pourquoi je suis initialement venu demandé de l'aide sur ce forum... merci pour ces comments, anyway...


----------



## rizoto (26 Avril 2009)

chokké a dit:


> oui, mais mais la batterie mac ne tient pas ! elle vieillit en un an, elle fait sa vie, oui! ce n'est n'est pas mon premier ordinateur, je ne suis pas né de la dernière pluie! en effet, si l'on va dans ce sens on peut vite penser que les technologies régressent, soit!
> la batterie de mon ancien ordinateur devait être plus résistante par hasard alors... (sic)



T'as eu combien de mac et combien de PC ? L'échantillon sur lequel tu te bases est-il représentatif de la population?

2 personnes dont la batterie a gonflée sur un forum qui recense tous les maux des utilisateurs mac. Ce n'est pas si mal je trouve.

Dans la durée de vie d'une batterie. Enormement de paramètres interviennent. Certaines tidendront des années. d'autres perdront de leur capacité plus rapidement. C'est comme ca !

Si ta batterie gonfle après 2 semaines, c'est anormal. Si 50 personnes viennent se plaindre d'un gonflement après 18 mois, on se posait des questions. Mais dans le cas présent, pas besoin de tirer à boulets rouges sur Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

Apple n'y est pour rien, Apple n'est pas plus touché que les autres constructeurs informatiques des problèmes de batteries, et ce qui t'arrive est faut à la malchance!
Mais Apple comme Dell ou HP doivent changer ces batteries qui montrent non pas des pertes de puissances mais des défauts physiques. 
Mais c'est clair que si tu continue à parler de la perte de capacité de ta batterie, de son vieillissement accéléré par rapport à l'expérience que tu as eu de ton précédent PC, tu n'es finalement vraiment pas près d'obtenir un échange. 
Ta batterie est vieille, et il n'est pas de la responsabilité d'Apple ou de Dell de s'assurer qu'elle fonctionne à pleine charge 2 ans après son achat, par contre si il y un problème de sécurité ou défaut physique généré par un produit Dell ou Apple, là tu ne devrais avoir aucun problème à obtenirr un échange au final, malgré la mauvaise volonté d'Apple. 

Mais c'est clair que si tu maintiens dans ton argumentaire que c'est un problème purement lié à Apple, et que l'autonomie de ta batterie a baissé de façon dramatique au fil des centaines de cycles, jamais tu n'obtiendras d'échanges chez aucune compagnie. 

En résumé, 
Est-ce la faute d'Apple si une batterie connait des problèmes de performances? NON
Est-ce Apple qui doit payer les pots-cassé des quelques batteries qui montrent de graves avaries physiques, même si ils n'y sont pour rien? OUI.


----------



## Pat_Be (26 Avril 2009)

chokké a dit:


> mais tu plaisantes ou quoi ?
> 
> exagérer? c'est justement parce que ma consommation n'était pas abusive que cela me révolte! et d'abord qui es-tu pour avancer l'hypothèse inverse ?
> tu me confonds avec bRoWn_b0y, je pas l'ai acheté en juillet 07
> ...




3/4 ans tu rigole j'espère? sauf si tu l'utilise une fois par mois et encore le viellissement est inévitable, 4ans avec 15 minutes d'autonomie !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

4 ans c'est la durée véritablement d'utilisation pour passer sous la barre des 30 minutes d'autonomie.
En 2 ans je dirais qu'en moyenne, on a tous une perte de minimum 40%, mais ça se dégrade très vite à partir de ce moment là.
Ca dépend aussi beaucoup du facteur chance, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est que l'ordinateur a été peu utilisé ou sur secteur. Après en surutilisation, en enchainant les cycles n'importe quelle batterie peut descendre à -70% en moins d'un an. Si vous avez besoin de le recharger à 90% chaque soir à cause de votre usage; on fait 365 cycle par an.


----------



## fabelecl (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Je rejoins le post initial.
J'ai un macbook pro 17" 2.4 acheté en juillet 2007.
Il y a un mois environ, ma batterie s'est mise à gonfler de façon assez impressionnante et rapidement.
Je l'ai retirée du mac et à ce jour, posée sur mon étagère, elle continue de gonfler.

N° de série (A1189) 6N7249RHYF1A

Je n'ai pas contacté Apple mais je vais aller dans un centre pour leur montrer le monstre.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.

Bonne journée


----------



## bRoWn_b0y (27 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir vous tous ! Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus vite , suite à mon courrier A/R (+photos de la batterie incriminée) à Apple en Irlande, un gars de chez eux m'a appelé pour me dire qu'il me remboursait la batterie sans que cela ne me coûte un sous . et voila histoire terminée.  
Si quelqu'un souhaite le modèle de la lettre A/R, demandez la moi

bonne chance à vous


----------



## Bene59 (29 Juin 2009)

Grrrrrrrrr!!!!

J'ai jamais vu des gens aussi malhonnêtes et de mauvaise foi!!!!

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même problème que vous avec ma batterie de MBP 17' acheté en août 2007. 
J'ai donc appelé l'Apple Assistance, et là je suis vraiment tombée sur des gens de mauvaise foi et malhonnête en plus car le premier m'a quand même raccroché au nez!!
Pour ce premier, il n'y a aucune possibilité de remplacement de batterie car mon ordi ne fait pas partie de la liste!
Pour le second, alors là accrochez vous!
"Le problème est tout à fait normal!" D'ailleurs sachez-le, la durée de vie d'une batterie est en générale d'"un an". Donc selon lui j'ai de la chance si elle a tenu près de 2 ans (pour un ordi à 2700). Ensuite, "le gonflement est tout à fait normal et absolument pas dangereux, c'est une sécurité"!!
Non, mais on nage en plein délire là, franchement je ne sais plus quoi faire!
Et je suis vraiment très déçue d'Apple et de sa gestion lamentable de sa clientèle!

bRoWn_b0y : je veux bien ta lettre, mais pourquoi l'as tu envoyé en Irlande?

Ah lala, je suis super énervée! 
Et vous où en êtes vous? Si vous avez des pistes pour avoir gain de cause je suis preneuse!!


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2009)

Bene59 a dit:


> "Le problème est tout à fait normal!" D'ailleurs sachez-le, la durée de vie d'une batterie est en générale d'"un an". Donc selon lui j'ai de la chance si elle a tenu près de 2 ans (pour un ordi à 2700&#8364. Ensuite, "le gonflement est tout à fait normal et absolument pas dangereux, c'est une sécurité"!!



et oui, quand les batteries Lithium Polymère gonfle c'est une sécuritée   une batterie a une durée de vie moyenne de 2 a 3 ans


----------



## jonathand (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème que vous avec mon macbook acheté début août 2007, la batterie de celui-ci gonfle ce qui est très ennuyant puisqu'elle fait pression sur le bas du trackpad, ce qui le rends inutilisable (tout le bas de la coque fonctionne comme si c'était le clic).
 J'ai téléphoné 2 fois au SAV de apple et à chaque fois ils m'ont refusé de changer la batterie.

La première fois parce que ma batterie était encore trop neuve.... allez comprendre leur logique ( ma batterie n'avait que 210 cycles et une charge de 95% par rapport à une batterie neuve).

La deuxième fois fût assez marrante, je téléphone et explique que ma batterie gonfle, mon interlocuteur directement me rétorque de la retirer immédiatement car c'était dangereux..... ok c'était déjà fais mais bon. Ensuite me dit que c'est normal qu'une batterie gonfle, ça signifie qu'elle est en fin de vie ........ une batterie en fin de vie avec une charge de 95 % j'ai encore du mal à y croire.
Dans les 2 cas l'argument comme quoi c'était dangereux, n'y a rien fait, ils disait que le seul moyen pour moi était d'en racheter une car j'étais hors garantie.
J'ai beau discuter rien n'y fait puis "problème" de liaison bizarre.

Enfin soit je suis très déçu de Apple qui cette fois-ci fais clairement preuve de mauvaise volonté.

Je pense donc que je vais passer à une lettre avec accusé de réception.
bRoWn_b0y: Si tu pouvais m'envoyer la lettre que tu as envoyé ça me ferait plaisir.


----------



## whisper73 (18 Juillet 2009)

jonathand a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai le même problème que vous avec mon macbook acheté début août 2007, la batterie de celui-ci gonfle ce qui est très ennuyant puisqu'elle fait pression sur le bas du trackpad, ce qui le rends inutilisable (tout le bas de la coque fonctionne comme si c'était le clic).
> J'ai téléphoné 2 fois au SAV de apple et à chaque fois ils m'ont refusé de changer la batterie.
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous
Même cas pour moi sur mackbook pro 17 de décembre 2006 avec applecare
La batterie avait une bonne charge, environ 100 cycles
Je ne vous parle pas des réponses de apple
J'ai bien envie de remettre la batterie et de le rebrancher (au fond du jardin)
Merci à  bRoWn_b0y pour la lettre type


----------



## Doccc (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook pro 17" 2.4 acheté en Août 2007.
Hier ma batterie s'est mise à gonfler, J'ai la même série que fabelecl : 

N° de série (A1189) 6N7258E1YF1A .

bRoWn_b0y si tu pouvais aussi me transférer la lettre type, merci


----------



## Mespaze (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Même soucis que vous, batterie explosée et refus de la part d'Apple de l'échanger. Je vais envoyer une lettre en A/R si l'un d'entre vous aurait un modèle de lettre a envoyé à Apple je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## eyezberg (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Juste pour vous dire que de tels problèmes et refus ne sont pas limités à la "pomme":
Je viens d'avoir mon MBP et utilise encore en parallèle un laptop Dell Inspiron 9300. 

Si vous cherchez "_vertical lines on dell 9300_" sur Internet, vous allez facilement trouver plein de sujets là-dessus. 
L'écran (qui était quand même bien: 17" avec une rés' de 1920x1200) est couvert de lignes verticales de toutes les couleurs, ce qui rend le boulot très pénible. 
Il y a eu une politique d'échange, mais dans les 3 ans après, période dépassée cette année - et comme par hasard, ça vient de commencer, et ne cesse d'empirer..

Rien à faire auprès du SAV tél., hors garantie, hors période d'échange, et la pièce vaut plus de 100 sur eBay (sans parler du prix Dell..).

Quant à la batterie, j'en ai rachetée une après 2ans1/2, ça me paraît normal et acceptable vu que tout le reste fonctionne nickel.

Maintenant, j'espère ne pas avoir le même souci sur ce MBP de 2008, par contre je serais preneur du courrier A/R, juste au cas où.. tiens, comme Dell, Apple aussi a son SAV en Irlande ;-) Moins de charges sociales..


----------



## Mehdib92 (25 Janvier 2011)

Désolé de remonter un vieux sujet mais je rencontre moi aussi ce problème avec un macbook por unibody d'Octobre 2010.

En fait, depuis quelques temps, mon trackpad se bloque en position clic...Ce qui est assez dérangeant.

J'ai donc voulu regardé et j'ai démonté la batterie. Je me suis rendu compte qu'elle était légèrement gonflée.

Je vais essayer d'appeler Apple demain en essayant de négocier quelque chose et en jouant sur le fait que ce gonflement occasionne un dysfonctionnement de mon portable...


----------



## edd72 (25 Janvier 2011)

Avec un MBP qui date de 3 mois? Etonnant.


----------



## Mehdib92 (25 Janvier 2011)

Pardon me suis trompé... D'octobre 2008 (les premiers unibody...)


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2011)

Combien de cycles a ta batterie?


----------



## Mehdib92 (25 Janvier 2011)

D'après iStats, 247 cycle et Health a 90%


----------



## rizoto (26 Janvier 2011)

Mehdib92 a dit:


> D'après iStats, 247 cycle et Health a 90%



Cela semble normal. 
Le mieux est de contacter le SAV apple! tu as une applecare?


----------



## Mehdib92 (26 Janvier 2011)

Non justement il n'est plus sous garantie...


----------



## Irae00 (1 Mars 2011)

Pour info j'ai eu le même problème avec mon MBP 17" late 2006, je suis aller dans un Apple Store où on m'a dit de voir avec le service Apple en essayant de négocier car j'avais eu l'Apple Care et tout le tintoin... Bref j'ai appelé et ma batterie fait bien parti des lots défectueux, mais ils ne les changent plus depuis quelques mois. C'est plutôt le côté dangereux qui me dérange, plus que de racheter une batterie au bout de 4 ans. Mais je crois que je n'aurais pas le choix... Le pire c'est que mon portable est toujours branché sur le secteur mais j'ai besoin de la batterie pour éviter qu'il divise ses performances par deux :/. Donc si quelqu'un vends par hasard une batterie qui ne tient plus la charge mais qui fonctionne encore, je suis preneur !

PS : Le conseiller était super sympa et avait l'air super embêté de m'annoncer ça, mais m'a demandé plusieurs fois si il n'y avait pas eu de dommage occasionné à l'ordinateur, comme du liquide qui s'y serait répandu à l'intérieur. Il y a peut être quelque chose à creuser de ce côté là, car si ils ont eu le cas de batterie qui fuient dans des macs, c'est définitivement dangereux et ce n'est pas "une sécurité".


----------



## Hulot (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
 Moi aussi ma batterie gonfle, où puis-je trouver les numéros de série défectueuse, la mienne est une A1189, pour savoir si je suis concerné. Ceci dit, elle a aussi 980 cycles de charge...d'après Coconut
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Maceux (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Pour ma part je suis pro, j'ai acheté pas mal de matériel chez apple (xserve, macpro et 3 mac book pro)

Résultat sur les 2 premiers Macbook pro j'ai eu 2 batteries qui ont gonflé, je n'est était remboursé que de 1 seulement, actuellement j'ai le même cas de figure sur une 3ème batterie !! apple ne veux pas me le changer, car je suis hors assurance, je me suis même rendu à mon apple centre, près de chez moi, ils ont testé la batterie pour savoir si ils peuvent me la changer (en rapport à son nombre de cycle), et la idem, il ne veulent rien savoir... par contre ils ont gardé la batterie..

Pour info , si cette batterie n'avais pas décuplé de volume , je l'aurais juste changé .. mais la c'est trop gros, je ne laisserais pas passer cette affaire, car j'estime que du matériel qui peux endommager votre matériel, votre travail , voir vous même et bien plus grave que du matériel qui à fait sont temps.

Pour info, j'ai eu également une brulure à la main à cause de mon magsafe, le câble commençait à fondre, heureusement j'étais dans la pièce au moment des fait !!!! imaginez, si j'avais laissé l'e,semble branché toute la nuit!!! et la bizarrement , apple n'a pas posé de questions pour me le changer, bref comptez sur moi pour faire de la bonne pub à apple sur les différents média du web.

voici une photo pour souvenir, chose "amusante", maintenant cette batterie dois faire le triple de volume, mais apparemment c'est "normale" pour apple, sinon il me l'aurais changé, c'est la moindre des choses, non ?







Apple fait du bon matériel mais il devrais prendre en considération leurs erreurs et ne pas remettre du matériel potentiellement dangereux sur le marché.

Je vous tiens au courant.... on sais jamais...


----------



## iBorg (12 Mai 2011)

J'ai eu ce problème aussi sur mon ancien Macbook blanc, la batterie a gonflé, résultat trackpad bloqué en position "clic". J'ai fini par en racheter une neuve. 
Maintenant, je me demande si cela risque d'arriver sur mon MBP 2011, sur lequel la batterie est interne. A moins de démonter le capot régulièrement, comment savoir si ça ne risque pas d'abîmer l'intérieur ?


----------



## Maceux (12 Mai 2011)

iBorg a dit:


> J'ai eu ce problème aussi sur mon ancien Macbook blanc, la batterie a gonflé, résultat trackpad bloqué en position "clic". J'ai fini par en racheter une neuve.
> Maintenant, je me demande si cela risque d'arriver sur mon MBP 2011, sur lequel la batterie est interne. A moins de démonter le capot régulièrement, comment savoir si ça ne risque pas d'abîmer l'intérieur ?




J'ai été recontacté par le service commercial d'apple, ils m'ont expliqué leurs logique, en gros , si ta batterie de détériore pas ton mac, il ne prendront pas en charge le remplacement et la réparation du mac détérioré, en gros il vaux mieux que ton mac soit HS, de plus leurs logique est stupide, car ma première batterie avait été changé gratuitement (hors assurance) à l'époque, et la , ce n'est pas possible....

Bref je vais pas rentrer dans les détails mais j'ai refusé leurs batterie à 139 euros, je préfère en acheter une à 99 euros chez Macway, au moin avec un peu de chance, celle ci au moin ne me gonflera pas.

Le gars au téléphone m'a en plus dits que le changemet de mon magsafe était déjà une exception, j'aurais du lui dire, si ma maison avais pris feu, ou que mon gamin ce serais brulé la main , ce serais pris comme exception, aussi ? , non ? pff lamentable de ne pas prendre leurs responsabilité, mais je comprend car ces problèmes non rien d'exceptionnel, cela leurs coute beaucoup d'argent.

no comment.


----------



## jexalo (19 Mai 2011)

Vous avez dû être informé du phénomène des batteries de portables qui  s'enflamment depuis 2004 chez la plupart des fabricants d'ordinateurs  nomades et qui, depuis quelques années, gonflent au lieu de brûler en  déformant la carrosserie et pour certains en rendant, heureusement  provisoirement, inutilisable le Trackpad.
Cela vient d'arriver à ma  batterie d'origine A 1189 NS 6N719A72YF1A, il y a une quinzaine de  jours, sur mon MacBookPro 17' A1229 NS W87231A4XA9 acheté sur AppleStore  Éducation et livré le 12/06/2007.
J'ai donc pris RdV avec un  "Genius" à l'AppleStore du Carrousel du Louvre, et là, le "Genius" de  service m'a gentiment affirmé que le gonflement était normal, qu'il  s'agissait d'un système de sécurité, que la garantie n'était que de un  an, que m'a batterie, vieille de bientôt quatre ans, devait être changée  et qu'il s'agissait d'un "consommable" dont je devais financer le  remplacement, mais qu'ils n'en avaient pas en stock à l'AppleStore du  Carrousel du Louvre alors, qu'en retenant mon tour, il y a une semaine,  j'avais envoyé un message précisant l'objet de mon passage.
Or, avant  comme après l'incident, la batterie tient encore parfaitement la charge  (2766 mAh et 61 cycles : durée d'utilisation entre 2 et 3 h 00 selon le  type d'usage).
Par ailleurs, j'ai un PowerBook G4  fabriqué le 14/03/2001 dont la batterie n'a toujours pas gonflée et n'a  pas encore brûlé mais qui, il est vrai ne tient plus la charge, j'ai  offert à ma fille un PowerBook G4, livré le 22/10/2005, dont la batterie  est intacte et tient encore très honorablement la charge 1 h 30 à 2 h  00 durant et mon fils possède un MacBookPro 17' livré le 10/10/2007 dont  la batterie vient de fêté ses trois ans et demi et se porte à  merveille.
Je pense pour ma part qu'il s'agit d'un vice caché qui se  manifeste dans certaines conditions d'utilisation du MBP, et qui dit  vice caché, dit obligation de remplacer le produit défectueux. Encore  faut-il le prouver et cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple accepte de me remplacer  cette batterie.
J'ai quand même envie de me battre mais pas au  téléphone en payant le prix fort au SAV, je vais leur envoyer une Lettre Recommandée.

Si je dois en acheter une nouvelle, peut-on faire  confiance à celles qui sont vendue à moitié prix par certains sites,  puisque sur l'AppleStore elle est à 139,00 alors que des commerçants  Internet la propose à environ 60,00.
Qui triche ? Apple et autres à 139,00  qui se "sucrent" ou ceux qui proposent des compatibles de, peut-être, mauvaise qualité ?

J'aimerais bien avoir votre avis.

Salut et Fraternité.


----------



## Alméti (27 Mai 2011)

L'histoire d'un MBP 15" late 2008 (acheté début 2009), avec batterie accessible:

Depuis des mois, je rencontrais des problèmes de trackpad qui semblaient disfonctionner en maintenant un clic/glissé alors que je le lâchais puis en bloquant le clic (il ne s'enfonçait plus). Je me suis demandé si quelque chose le bloquait (il est accessible en retirant la batterie). RAS. Par-contre, la trape n'était plus alignée et je pouvais difficilement remettre la batterie et refermer le tout. Ca a finit par faire tilte: ma batterie avait grossi! (Je n'imaginais même pas que ça arrivait.) J'ai contacté l'Apple Store. Mon MBP ayant 2ans et demi, j'espérais qu'il soit couvert par mon Apple Care même si les batteries ne le sont jamais plus d'un an.

On a commencé à m'annoncer la couleur: 95&#8364;*! Après réflexion et ayant besoin d'un ordi fonctionnel... je finis par accepter et sortir la CB. Finalement, le Génius annule et m'offre la réparation car c'est mon premier remplacement de batterie! (Toutefois, j'ai remarqué que la Genius voisine avait offert le remplacement d'un iPhone 4 à une femme car c'était leur premier retour - pour raison de vitre cassée recto verso. Il s'agit peut-être d'un traitement de faveur officieusement généralisé pour dorer l'image d'Apple et montrer ce qu'ils offrent au client. 200&#8364; pour cette dame, 100 pour bibi.)

Pour info, ma batterie avait donc 29 mois, 620 cycles et tenait toujours environ 2h15 - carte graphique off - comme une batterie neuve ou presque. J'ai l'impression qu'elle a commencé à gonfler après seulement un an (très vite, la trape s'ajustait mal alors que là, elle s'ajuste parfaitement).

Le Genius m'a aussi raconté (mais j'y crois moyen) que c'est normal que les batteries gonflent: quand la réaction chimique s'épuise, il y a un dégagement de CO2 et la batterie les stocks de manière à éviter de couler... un truc dans le genre.

Du coup, je me demande comment ça se passe avec les actuels portables Apple... apparemment ils offrent la main d'oeuvre (un passage atelier est nécessaire) mais comment s'en rend-t-on compte? Quand l'ordi commence à tourner comme une toupie tellement il est bombé?

---

_PS: j'en profite aussi pour préciser que mon MBP a eu bien des déboirs (un écran tordu, un MagSafe dénudé, cette batterie, une prise jack de merde, un problème sérieux avec OSX...) le SAV d'Apple a toujours était génial avec moi: souriant, amical, serviable, disponible et compétant. J'adore. Ca change de LaCie qui m'a non seulement renvoyé mon disque dur non réparé en me disant que le voyant de panne allumé, c'est normal, mais me l'a aussi renvoyé cabossé._

---
_*Jexalo, 95&#8364; c'était le prix "échange standard" au genius bar. 139&#8364;, c'est le prix en rayon. (D'ailleurs, 61 cylces pour ta batterie, c'est peu!)_


----------



## supergrec (27 Mai 2011)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/05/27/apple-veut-securiser-les-batteries-lithium-polymere

Apple veut intégrés une soupape pour évité les gonflement et risque d'explosion.

Il était temps de réagir


----------



## jexalo (28 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/05/27/apple-veut-securiser-les-batteries-lithium-polymere
> 
> Apple veut intégrés une soupape pour évité les gonflement et risque d'explosion.
> 
> Il était temps de réagir



Bonjour à tous,

Curieux de nature, je souhaiterais avoir une explication technique fiable, exhaustive et compréhensible sur le phénomène de gonflement, car je suis persuadé que l'explication "C'est normal ! C'est pour éviter qu'elles n'explosent !" est un mensonge commercial pour cacher un défaut de conception ou de fabrication.

Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui pourra éclairer ma lanterne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/05/27/apple-veut-securiser-les-batteries-lithium-polymere
> 
> Apple veut intégrés une soupape pour évité les gonflement et risque d'explosion.
> 
> Il était temps de réagir



Bonjour à tous,

Curieux de nature, je souhaiterais avoir une explication technique fiable, exhaustive et compréhensible sur le phénomène de gonflement, car je suis persuadé que l'explication "C'est normal ! C'est pour éviter qu'elles n'explosent !" est un mensonge commercial pour cacher un défaut de conception ou de fabrication.

Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui pourra éclairer ma lanterne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------

Bonjour Alméti,

Peux-tu me donner les coordonnées de ton SAV sympa chez Apple, parce que pour moi, ils n'ont pas été à l'AppleStore du Carrousel du Louvre.
Merci.


----------



## Alméti (28 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/05/27/apple-veut-securiser-les-batteries-lithium-polymere
> 
> Apple veut intégrés une soupape pour évité les gonflement et risque d'explosion.
> 
> Il était temps de réagir


Effectivement, ce n'est pas trop tôt! Mais je me demande comment ça se passe avec les unibody ayant une batterie fixe intégrée. Ils m'ont dit que l'ordinateur affiche une alerte mais je n'ai rien eu du tout et il m'a même semblé que ma batterie était "Ok" au test du Genius Bar.



jexalo a dit:


> Bonjour Alméti,
> 
> Peux-tu me donner les coordonnées de ton SAV sympa chez Apple, parce que pour moi, ils n'ont pas été à l'AppleStore du Carrousel du Louvre.
> Merci.


Pour ma part, je n'ai fait que prendre RDV via Internet. N'oublions pas que j'étais toujours couvert par l'Apple Care.


----------



## jexalo (28 Mai 2011)

Pour ma question, je viens de trouver cette page très claire sur les batteries lithium-ion et leur fonctionnement 
http://anelzin.developpez.com/tutoriels/hardware/batteries/?page=II
Bonne lecture


----------



## supergrec (28 Mai 2011)

jexalo a dit:


> Pour ma question, je viens de trouver cette page très claire sur les batteries lithium-ion et leur fonctionnement
> http://anelzin.developpez.com/tutoriels/hardware/batteries/?page=II
> Bonne lecture



Très intéressant cette article, merci a toi pour ce partage.


----------



## Alméti (28 Mai 2011)

Le dernier visuel de l'ordi explosé fait peur!!!


----------



## Aragorn56 (25 Août 2012)

Je remonte un peu le topic... j'ai moi aussi un problème avec mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces, fin*2008... Je n'avais pas trop imaginé que mon problème de fermeture de la trappe batterie venait du fait que celle-ci pouvait avoir gonflé ! Ca a fait tilt hier... je suis un  peu dégouté d'autant que la batterie a perdu 30% de sa capacité avec seulement 259 cycles... évidemment cela n'est pas couvert par la garantie qui a expiré.

Du coup j'ai commandé hier une batterie chez Macway... Novodio Batterie Li-Polymer pour MacBook Pro Unibody 15" 10.8V 5200mAh. On verra bien...


----------



## Mehdib92 (25 Août 2012)

Vous savez quelle est la durée de la garantie d'une batterie chez Apple ?

Car j'ai changé ma batterie en Mars 2011 et maintenant la batterie est à 69 Cycles et OSX (10.8.1) m'indique "Conditions:	Vérifiez la batterie" et iStats donne une Santé à 66%.

Je trouve ca un peu juste, j'espère pouvoir avoir un échange...


----------



## Aragorn56 (25 Août 2012)

Clairement il y a une série de batteries défectueuses... je ne pense pas que Apple la prendra en garantie. Avez-vous essayer de l'étalonner ?


----------



## Mehdib92 (25 Août 2012)

Pas encore, je vais essayer ca demain avant d'aller chez Apple dans la semaine


----------



## Aragorn56 (28 Août 2012)

Reçu ce jour une nouvelle batterie... Coconut Battery la donne pour 5375 mAh... étalonnage ce soit et cette nuit... à suivre mais ça semble pas mal. Elle est peut-être un chouia trop épaisse et le mac ne se ferme pas parfaitement mais il est possible que cela ait joué ait un peu joué avec le temps et l'ancienne batterie.


----------



## Mehdib92 (28 Août 2012)

Je ne connaissais pas coconut battery. Je viens de testé et il me dit que ma batterie à l'origine avait une capacité de 4800mAh et que maintenant (au bout de 13 mois) elle est à 3226mAh...


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

Mehdib92 a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas coconut battery. Je viens de testé et il me dit que ma batterie à l'origine avait une capacité de 4800mAh et que maintenant (au bout de 13 mois) elle est à 3226mAh...



Normal! Une batterie ca s'entretient. Le nombre de cycle de charge, la facon dont tu l'utilises c'est 50% de sa durée de vie.
Sans compter qu'elle peut lacher d'un seul coup! Savant melange d'entretien et de chance


----------



## Mehdib92 (30 Août 2012)

Oe enfin une batterie qui perd environ 30% en a peine un an ce n'est pas normal. J'ai toujours eu le même traitement avec mes autres portables et les batteries tenaient 3 ou 4 ans sans problemes !


----------

